# I never liked this company



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I stopped referring these guys 12-15 years ago.

https://www.wilx.com/content/news/Neighbors-upset-over-waste-dumping-509557461.html


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hey their just fertilizing the corn field.....


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Our city is a toxic waste land.. guy I know says company's would buy industrial land down by docks and dig holes and let "environmental companys" come dump oil interceptors grease traps c.b waste whatever they had... he said yard looked like swiss cheese had a faint blue-green glow at night..

Also industry here has been dumping waste chemicals like benzene and coal tar into water for years... I go fishing by there and catch diesel sized Carp


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Our city is a toxic waste land.. guy I know says company's would buy industrial land down by docks and dig holes and let "environmental companys" come dump oil interceptors grease traps c.b waste whatever they had... he said yard looked like swiss cheese had a faint blue-green glow at night..
> 
> Also industry here has been dumping waste chemicals like benzene and coal tar into water for years... I go fishing by there and catch diesel sized Carp



isnt that how Godzilla got started...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Diesel size! That’s awesome!

We have two larger rivers in the area. Unfortunately because of the treatment plants and auto industry I only catch and release... but some people do eat them.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Diesel size! That’s awesome!
> 
> We have two larger rivers in the area. Unfortunately because of the treatment plants and auto industry I only catch and release... but some people do eat them.


Yea catch and release always.. unless it's a clean lake and a hood tasting species


----------

